# What a beautiful carrying case for the Kindle (& Oberon)!



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Although not an unknown item on this board, I just received my large SleeveCase from WaterField Designs. I have many of their products - briefcases, laptop cases, ipod sleeves, gadget and travel bags and every one of their items is first class in design and quality.

For those of you with a K2 *and* a cover (either Amazon or Oberon) , I am happy to report that the K2 with an Oberon cover does indeed fit in the large SleeveCase.  It is snug, but it does fit! I was concerned since the only reports were those of users with the K2 and the Amazon cover - it, too, fits very nicely. It is well padded without being bulky. I ordered the strap and it is the perfect combination to carry over the shoulder if so desired. One may use the SleeveCase with or without the strap, as shown on their website: http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm

There are actually three items available for the Kindle: the Travel Case, the small or large SleeveCase, and the Slip Case. I believe the small version of the SleeveCase accommodates the original Kindle but it is best to contact WF to confirm.

When I contacted WaterField, they had no reports of whether or not their large SleeveCase would accommodate the K2 with an Oberon cover so I hope this may help someone contemplating the same purchase as I. Their customer service is superb and one can actually talk to some very nice and knowledgeable people by telephone.

When speaking with Tanja at WF, I *believe* she may have said that the M-Edge covers would fit as well, but one may want to call and confirm.

BTW, I have no affiliation whatsoever with WaterField Designs - I am just a very satisfied and repeat customer.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice but it's over priced.  You can get something similar at Target for the mini laptops for $19.99 made by Belkins.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Skydog, for the thorough review. For those interested in learning more about this sleeve, here's a link again with the image:



Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful? I really think _Sporty_ is a better description and really a nice alternative for those who want a more masculine, style case.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Beautiful? I really think _Sporty_ is a better description and really a nice alternative for those who want a more masculine, style case.


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Beautiful? I really think _Sporty_ is a better description and really a nice alternative for those who want a more masculine, style case.


Masculine!!!  My DH says he think not!


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Sorry to disagree, but Waterfield's bags are not "masculine" at all.  As a matter of fact, they have an equal number of women who purchase their bags, including me.  (They have a nice pink leather w/blk trim briefcase).  They ooze class.

There are some of us that find the Bella-type bags a bit too "froo-froo" flowery and grandmother-like.  I like classy, myself.  

Everyone has different tastes and opinions and aren't we fortunate to have so many options available to us...


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Skydog, for the thorough review. For those interested in learning more about this sleeve, here's a link again with the image:
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


My pleasure, Betsy! There are so many nice people here that have offered information and help and I wanted to do the same.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Lilly said:


> Nice but it's over priced. You can get something similar at Target for the mini laptops for $19.99 made by Belkins.


I respectfully disagree with you. I'm a bag/gadget hound and have seen them all. Your statement is akin to claiming one could buy a Kindle cover at Cost Plus that is similar to but cheaper than Oberon.

Not in the same league. And certainly *not* overpriced. Unfortunately, the photographs do not do it justice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And as we said, it's great that there's enough variety out there in style and price that we can all find the right item for us.  Thanks to all!

Betsy


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Some pluses for Waterfield: yes, they nay be a little higher priced, but they use quality material (and workmanship), their customer service is great (they all seem do friendly and helpful), and their products are made in the US.  the will also do custom sized sleeves.


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

i much prefer the zipper around the outside style of cover. No double handling, one motion


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Skydog said:


> Sorry to disagree, but Waterfield's bags are not "masculine" at all. As a matter of fact, they have an equal number of women who purchase their bags, including me. (They have a nice pink leather w/blk trim briefcase). They ooze class.
> 
> There are some of us that find the Bella-type bags a bit too "froo-froo" flowery and grandmother-like. I like classy, myself.
> 
> Everyone has different tastes and opinions and aren't we fortunate to have so many options available to us...


I made no comparisons or nasty remarks, I simply said they are sporty & masculine. And IMO they are. I am glad you found a bag you like. However, you did not need to put down the BB bags to make your point. They may offer other color options in other products but they do not for the kindle bags and I find these bags very masculine, that is how I see them. I am sure they are functional and well made but not my cup of tea in the looks department. I think it is great to offer other options, not everyone wants a girly bag. Yes, of course we all have different opinions about what is attractive and _classy_, which your defensive responses, to non negative posts strikes me as anything but.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the Borsa Bella bags but I too see that it could be too "froo froo" for some people. 

I think Skydog was stating her opinion and had no intention of "putting BB bags down." Some may perceive the "masculine" description to be a put down for Waterfield.

As Betsy posted it is great there are so many bags to chose from making all of us obsessed Kindle lovers happy!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I found adding "I like classy myself" a pretty snarky remark and really uncalled for. Especially since no one else had even compared the two. I also do not get how _masculine_ is a put down?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Octochick said:


> I found adding "I like classy myself" a pretty snarky remark and really uncalled for. Especially since no one else had even compared the two. I also do not get how _masculine_ is a put down?


I agree with you. When did "masculine" become a bad thing?? They are masculine looking! And the BB bags are feminine looking. So what?!

To each his or her own.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As I said before, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, as is classy. Saying one thing is classy does not mean something else is not classy. C'mon folks, I'm fighting with hardware today. Don't make me throw a yellow card here in Accessories of all places.

Betsy


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL  Betsy - now THAT is classy!  Where can I get one?!?!


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

It looks like a great case.  Thanks for the review.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As I said before, beauty is in the eye of the beholder, as is classy. Saying one thing is classy does not mean something else is not classy. C'mon folks, I'm fighting with hardware today. Don't make me throw a yellow card here in Accessories of all places.
> 
> Betsy


Is it bad that I am still proud that I managed to throw a shoulder into a dude at indoor soccer and he got the yellow card? The team was a bunch of over aggressive twits and the ref was not calling anything. I was protecting my goal keeper by taking out someone who had been running over people all night.

I just laughed when he got the yellow.

OK, I am evil

(Leaves to make some tea)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kari said:


> LOL Betsy - now THAT is classy! Where can I get one?!?!


I'll give you mine. I usually wear each mod hat only once....

Here it is:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Is it bad that I am still proud that I managed to throw a shoulder into a dude at indoor soccer and he got the yellow card? The team was a bunch of over aggressive twits and the ref was not calling anything. I was protecting my goal keeper by taking out someone who had been running over people all night.
> 
> I just laughed when he got the yellow.
> 
> ...


LOL, we'll let it pass as long as you don't do it here. And you have to share the tea.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL, we'll let it pass as long as you don't do it here. And you have to share the tea.
> 
> Betsy


I share my tea with all who ask.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Snorting it on the monitor in response to a funny post doesn't count as sharing...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Love the hat Betsy.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Snorting it on the monitor in response to a funny post doesn't count as sharing...


Shucks.

OK, I share my tea advice with all who ask.

And those who don't.


----------

